
Defql: SQL Queries as Elixir Functions - fazibear
https://blog.fazibear.me/sql-queries-as-elixir-functions-5f8b1d67169e
======
davelnewton
This isn't SQL as a body, it's an interpolated (and hopefully properly-
escaped) string that ends up being SQL. IMO there's a big difference. (Also,
Ecto isn't an ORM, by definition.)

I don't yet understand how this helps me.

* Ecto's DSL is thin

* The DSL is Elixir, so the IDE/editor helps me

* SQL embedded in a string is sort-of SQL, but invisible to the IDE

It seems like the worst of both worlds.

------
weatherlight
Isn't the author just creating their own DSL? -- "Do I need a DSL for querying
database" Apparently you do, you need defql. /shrug

